# South Florida EOS GTG



## Leoair (Mar 19, 2003)

Does anybody know if there is GTG for EOS owners in South Florida (Palm Beach, Broward, or Dade Counties)? Is there any interest?


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

Im in Tampa and would be willing to make the drive for an EOS GTG. After all I think most of us who owns these cars try and come up with "where can we drive today"! Not sure how many EOS people are here though....maybe try the www.vweosclub.com site?!?


----------



## kerrylisw (Jan 12, 2011)

I am in Clearwater Beach would like to GTG, maybe meet half way??


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

kerrylisw said:


> I am in Clearwater Beach would like to GTG, maybe meet half way??


You should join the local VW GTG...I would love to have another EOS, mine is sorting feeling left out! Send me a PM and I will give you the details.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

New 2012 Eos driver here in Deerfield Beach. Would be interested in a meet.


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

astromutt said:


> New 2012 Eos driver here in Deerfield Beach. Would be interested in a meet.


2012??? Its 2011 where I live. Lol


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

It may be 2011 where I live, but it's 2012 where I drive


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

You must be the same one that is on the Eos board in another forum. Welcome and I think it would be cool to get all the EOS together. I will be at winterjam in Daytona next weekend, you should go. We might be the only 2 in town! LOL


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

Could be me... I did sign up at the vweosclub.com forums as well. I'm just so accustomed to having a large owner's community since I recently came from 6 years of Mini ownership. Hopefully the Eos won't just be another car.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Eos is the best!*



astromutt said:


> ... Hopefully the Eos won't just be another car.


No way! I LOVE my Eos - just bought a 6 year extended warranty when the original one ran out. And I LOVE to get new cars...


----------



## kerrylisw (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Dubs,

Sorry for the late reply. Would be interested in the local club. Thanks Kerry


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

I got to meet FL_EOS this weekend at Winterjam. We were the only 2 representing the EOS. They got lots of attention just as they should. I will post some pics of the them later this evening. Great event and the weather was divine!


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

DubsNpugs said:


> I got to meet FL_EOS this weekend at Winterjam. We were the only 2 representing the EOS. They got lots of attention just as they should. I will post some pics of the them later this evening. Great event and the weather was divine!


Kewl - can't wait to see the pix! BTW, what is Winterjam?


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.daytonawinterjam.com/


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

DubsNpugs said:


> http://www.daytonawinterjam.com/


Looks like fun! Maybe next year...


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is the link to the Events page....The next big event is SOWO and me and my EOS will be making the journey up there in May! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5112-Events


----------



## sr3051 (May 11, 2008)

*i would be game*

got my 08 eos vr6 that needs to make some new friend... I am over here in Hollywood FL.. hit me at [email protected] if something is going on.


----------

